# Hey there from scotland



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Just a wee hello from us in Scotland,last time I put some photos up they were all fluffy and tiny,now there in there own wee house,with there cosy lamp on,keeping them warm,there perching on the ledge of the bed,very cute indeed,Nora is the largest of them all,and keeps them all in order,  this is Nora,gracey,zelda-rose and Francis eating there kale,the chase was on,very funny to watch


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

looking great, there growing fast.


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

They certainly are,fab bunch they are,already looking into adding more,maybe in spring though,give myself a better chance at learning about these for now,do you have a preferred breed?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Americaunas are a fun breed. They have cute little cheek tufts and they lay either a pastel blue or green egg.


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Aww thanks  we have a breeder here,and he's fantastic,as mad as a hatter,but loves his birds,think I'm turning into him haha


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Your little ones sure are sprouting like little weeds.  Cute little peeps.


----------

